# .22 Lr



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

Other than the 22A & the model 41, what other .22LR semiautos does S&W have ? Are they any good ?


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

they also make the 22a and 22s models.i have the 22a and it's been a very good gun.


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

opp's didn't read your post very well the first time just noticed you know about the 22a.anyway like i said mine has been a very good buy i enjoy shooting it very much.mine's been way more accurate than i am,no trouble and fun to shoot.:smt023


----------



## Vetteman (May 12, 2007)

I enjoy my 2206!


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

S&W also made the 422 and 622 22 Autos which I really like, They are my wife's favorite guns also.


----------

